# Client Upload Image to print



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello everyone I am trying to do my heat transfer business But I want to offer a website where customers are able to upload their images for me to heatpress them. Is there any kind of software out there that will allow me to do this? I would like for the program to tell me who uploaded it, that they paid and their adress and all the important information I need to process the job. Is there a software out there like this? I plan to use the yahoo ecommerce website templates as started. But im in the need to know if there is such a software out there that can be implemented into the hosting server. Or do I have to get a programmer to write the code for that? 

Any info would be great. Thank you!

PS: I tried searching but I didn't find much.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

There are a few out there, some ive seen charge you per order, some ask for a percentage, if you just want something simple you could try getting one made from something like getafreelancer


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Check out wufoo.com - you could take payment and then forward the customer to the form. If you upgrade your wufoo account it comes with an upload feature.

That's the simplest and quickest solution I can think of.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey thanks guys! Im going to have to look more into this wufoo site


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

please keep in mind also that when you are taking uploaded images from your site, that there is a distinct difference between a guy and him pen and a true design that actually knows what you need in terms of quality and design that will make a good t-shirt, site, banner whatever. Be ready for lots of crappy un-usable designs coming in to your site. I work at a yellow pages company and you should see what even the "professionals" are bringing in here in terms of design.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

oiskallmate said:


> please keep in mind also that when you are taking uploaded images from your site, that there is a distinct difference between a guy and him pen and a true design that actually knows what you need in terms of quality and design that will make a good t-shirt, site, banner whatever. Be ready for lots of crappy un-usable designs coming in to your site. I work at a yellow pages company and you should see what even the "professionals" are bringing in here in terms of design.


you're right I'll have to include somewhere the minimum requirements of the design like resolution and DPI. I'll include for the most part that what they see in their image as far as quality, color and overall design, is exactly what they get on a shirt. So if their design is less than perfect I can offer to fix it or just heat press it as is. But I will include instructions on how to upload a good quality design.

Pretty much ill say crappy design = crappy shirt
great design = great shirt. 

But of course I wont be that blunt lol


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

also you may want to consider the giving a little background on your imprinting method as well in your requirements to give an idea of what makes a good design for that method i.e. you design will be on a white or light shirt or the hand will be thicker.. ect. just my 2 cents. Also instead, depending on traffic maybee you can set up a file sharing type deal where you can chat NAD view images and transfer files until you have the design down.. ithink yahoo! chat does that.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

oiskallmate said:


> also you may want to consider the giving a little background on your imprinting method as well in your requirements to give an idea of what makes a good design for that method i.e. you design will be on a white or light shirt or the hand will be thicker.. ect. just my 2 cents. Also instead, depending on traffic maybee you can set up a file sharing type deal where you can chat NAD view images and transfer files until you have the design down.. ithink yahoo! chat does that.


Great thats a good idea! Thanks I'm going to look into that. Im not a web master, but thankfully I have a few in the family  Maybe one of them can help me set everything up, 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## JamesW (Mar 5, 2008)

I've heard some nightmare stories about get a freelancer... your better off visiting your local craigslist and dealing with someone you can meet in person...

Some of the freelance work I have seen is horrible... reminds me of the stuff I did when I was one month into learning it... ( 7 years ago ) still learning...

If you don't see a portfolio or if you can see them face to face... don't risk it... even portfolios are completely misleading these days...


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

JamesW said:


> I've heard some nightmare stories about get a freelancer... your better off visiting your local craigslist and dealing with someone you can meet in person...
> 
> Some of the freelance work I have seen is horrible... reminds me of the stuff I did when I was one month into learning it... ( 7 years ago ) still learning...
> 
> If you don't see a portfolio or if you can see them face to face... don't risk it... even portfolios are completely misleading these days...


Thanks for the advice! you're right I would be better off getting someone where I can meet face to face. That way they cant hide behind the computer incase they do a bad job


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JamesW said:


> I've heard some nightmare stories about get a freelancer... your better off visiting your local craigslist and dealing with someone you can meet in person...
> 
> Some of the freelance work I have seen is horrible... reminds me of the stuff I did when I was one month into learning it... ( 7 years ago ) still learning...
> 
> If you don't see a portfolio or if you can see them face to face... don't risk it... even portfolios are completely misleading these days...


I've heard lots of good things about getafreelancer and other freelance sites like guru.com, odesk, designoutpost, etc.

Not much risk is involved at all, since most of them have some type of escrow service.

You can just as easily get a bad freelancer face to face as you could online. Shady people are everywhere.

I've used freelance sites pretty successfully for lots of tasks. No complaints here


----------

